# Watch out - your cockapoo could have a brain disorder..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106626886/f1b-spoodle-cockerpoo-puppies.html


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

are you able to report that!
That is complete and utter bull....the same as someone saying all pit bulls will kill.
Come on now..who posted that Kelly Rippa!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

What the what!!!? Where are they getting this utter bull from!? Look at those prices too! And the general English used throughout is pretty pants! Can one ever say that a dog is 100% hypoallergenic, surely not! Someone should go visit them as a mole and set them straight!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sent through a report on the advert....it's really not fair.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know, outrageous....we have all heard of cocker rage but this is going too far!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have reported aswell! What tosh!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I have also reported - Absolute rubbish!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my god They are on this one to!! This has to be stopped - please report people 

http://www.dogsandpuppies.co.uk/f1b_spoodle_cockapoo_puppies/advert/251798


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like the ad has now been removed!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Attaches to the nearest living thing and kills it?!?!?! OMG it's laughable. There would be dead owners all over the streets!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's been removed! Glad I didn't get chance to read it would probably gave made me cross!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

OMG just read this! How terrible! I researched cocker rage before buying jasper and my conclusion is any dog can be aggressive if its breed from bad parentage! I'm sorry but how dare they attack the breed like that in an attempt to line their pockets  my jasper is too busy cuddling to attach himself and kill me, lol how rudiculous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> It's been removed! Glad I didn't get chance to read it would probably gave made me cross!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did read it and it was utter rubbish! x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just read the one that's not been removed, completely out of order x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Just reported ad on dogs & puppies....I'm soo angry, how dare someone make such false theories just to sell their own pups


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Reported it too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Still on Dogs and Puppies..... Surprised they are calling there super pups cockapoos when there's no Cocker involved and obviously so detrimental o have this gene pool anyway.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't of thought a toy poodle and springer would be the best match size wise to mate ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A 10 inch dog they are stating x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I missed this before it was withdrawn... In a way I'm glad I did 

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Shocking*

I had heard of rage before in cockers but this is taking it to the extreme for hem to sell ridiculously over priced dogs. I'm still pooless until my fur baby is born next month but things like this make you nervy when you have children what idiots they are.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Also the idiots fail to mention about springer so called 'rage' syndrome too even though they are promting springers. Utter tosh. They're on a few sites I reported one too.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

How do I report on Dogs and Puppies? I want to help get that add down....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy Cow!! The first one is removed but the second one was awful!! NEVER heard of this?? However . . Sami could possibly smother you with kisses!! Glad for those of you that lodged a complaint!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

What is cocker rage ? Got me worried now as Dexter is getting a bit bitey and barking ( just posted about it actually) 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh that is so much s*^t,they are just trying to push there brand of dog, just like if you brought out a new square jellybean, and told every body that the round ones would make you sick. these type of people should be put away for slander..enough said sugerlump


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How can these people call themselves reputable breeders. Very unprofessional!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes they are .but i guess they think if they scare people enough we will stop getting our wonderful loving tender caring cockapoos and start buying their distempered dog LOL sugerlump


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> What is cocker rage ? Got me worried now as Dexter is getting a bit bitey and barking ( just posted about it actually)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !



Please do not worry a bitey pup is one thing cocker rage is entirely different. A good few years ago, bad breeding and over breeding produced cockers, especially solid colour show dogs that had a tendency to suffer 'fits' of aggression. However as others have said it is also present in springers, Dalmatians and many other breeds. The term is easily handed to a cocker that may just have behavioural issues! It would be quite rare to find a genuine case of 'rage'


The section below is copied from the cocker spaniel breed council.

RAGE SYNDROME 
For many years the golden cocker spaniel has been maligned because of the syndrome known as “Rage”. This appeared to become prevalent in post war days, since then many people and indeed veterinarians have continued to warn people against this most popular of colours amongst the cockers. Research has been carried out regarding rage for many years; to date there has been no real explanation for this problem. Rage syndrome actually exists within many breeds; it also occurs in all colours not just the golden & reds.

It is vitally important that you do not mistake bad temperament for rage. Do not worry that this is something you are likely to see very often, this is a very rare problem within the breed and it is doubtful that real rage has been seen by many owners. Rage syndrome is not actually a behavioural problem, but a clinical condition.

A RAGE ATTACK 
A dog suffering with rage can live very normally and happily for many months, showing no signs at all of any problem. It has been known for 8 week old puppies to develop rage but it is more likely to start at the time of puberty in the males and the first season in bitches. However there appears to be no proof that hormones play any part in the problem. The dog will without any warning or provocation suddenly attack the nearest person, having no control of itself whatsoever, sometimes as you put its food down or just when you walk into a room where it is. You could be stroking it or playing with it. DO NOT TRY TO PACIFY THE DOG. Leave the area/room and do not return for several minutes. During an attack it is quite common for the dogs eyes to appear to roll back showing the whites of the eye, the dog does not know what it is doing so do not blame or hit the dog. It is assumed that the attack is caused by some sort of fault in the brain. We do not know what triggers this to cause the attacks. After an attack the dog will return to normal and be unaware of anything that has happened, he will become your loving pet as before. This is when you have to make the heart breaking decision regarding your beloved pet. These attacks will continue to happen on a regular basis, possible more and more frequently. Eventually your dog will know you are reacting differently to him and become worried and unhappy.

Other behavioural problems are never to be confused with Rage. The reasons and possible cures for these will be found under the relevant headings. Remember that Rage Syndrome is very rare, but very severe. If you have ever seen a dog with Rage, then there is no mistaking this for other behavioural problems. If you suspect your dog may have Rage Syndrome, please contact one of the members of the Cocker Spaniel Temperament Advisory Council for more help.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i just put down my very loving buff colour cocker named buffy,she was so loving and gentle it was amazing,i could never see a cocker haveing rage,unless it was inbreeding for show so close that they ended up there own grand pa,


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I've reported the dogs & puppies ad.

Toffin
x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just checked Dogs and Puppies, they took down the add, but still have another one up (but that one doesn't have the rage nonsense.)


----------

